# Ryanair- Flight Confirmation



## Daddy (18 Jun 2007)

Hi,

Booked a Ryanair flight a while back and have lost the confirmation received by e-mail.

Does anyone know if I have to bring this to check in or will they send me
another if i request it.

Thanks.


----------



## dangerhere (18 Jun 2007)

Call them and they will resend. You will need it.


----------



## Mizen Head (18 Jun 2007)

Just turn up at the Desk with your passport. Most times when I check in with Ryanair they dont even look at your confirmation...they check your name on their computer and your flying..............


----------



## Daddy (18 Jun 2007)

Thanks.

I will ring them if I can get through.


----------



## NorfBank (18 Jun 2007)

Worst that can happen is you get a snotty one at check in who will ask you to go to the Ryanair sales desk and get the booking reference number. It's only happened to me once in about 100 flights. Usually as previous poster says you just hand them your ID.


----------



## Stephenkelly (18 Jun 2007)

I've turned up in the past without it - Just have your passport and you will be fine


----------



## athens2004 (18 Jun 2007)

so if I turn up with just my booking number I should be ok......cant get into my e-mail at the moment.


----------



## Slaphead (18 Jun 2007)

athens2004 said:


> so if I turn up with just my booking number I should be ok......cant get into my e-mail at the moment.



Youll need your passport and they should get by with just that, the odd crackpot might get annoyed if you dont have the nr.


----------



## kiwijbob (19 Jun 2007)

While waiting to check in on a ryanair flight recently the 
person in front turned up without the confirmation email and they 
were charged, didn't hear how much.


----------

